

Show HN: JumpChat – Skype without accounts - jumpchat

iOS and Android native apps now available.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jumpch.at&#x2F;<p>Would appreciate feedback.<p>SDK in alpha state for those that are looking at integrating video into their product.
======
drvortex
Screenshare doesn't work on Chrome.

This is a nice tool and there have been some like it already
([https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/)) but Skype's killer feature is that
it has a list of people I know that I have added, saving me the trouble of
emailing URLs or scanning QR codes. The problem with this is that it requires
me to already have established contact with the person I want to video chat
with, in order to share the link. With Skype, establishing contact, initiating
a call and video chatting, all can be done through the same software.

This is why Skype-killers don't take off. Hangouts has made some inroads
because it also has a list of people already present. If only it was as
reliable as Skype in low bandwidth environments and not bundled into an
intrusive Chrome app (it actually blocks a little part of your screen if you
want to stay online, the extension has no offline feature, etc.)

~~~
jordsmi
> Skype's killer feature is that it has a list of people I know that I have
> added,

This so much. The only reason I use skype is because that is just where
everyone already is. No need to get people to make new accounts, get them to
download new apps, etc.

